# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Nicolas Mirakaj-Alempijevic

## katana

Nick jeton e punon ne Ny. Ai eshte Serbo-Shqiptar po e ndien veten si 100% Shqiptar. 

 

The Sorrow Of The Albanian Women (c)

----------


## katana



----------


## katana

eh nuk po shfaqen imazhet per me shume ju ftoj te vizitoni faqen e tij

----------

